# Happy Birthday GotGarlic!



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 4, 2018)

Buzzing by to wish you a very happy birthday 

I hope you have a great year filled with lots of love and good health.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday!  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy birthday GG!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday, GG!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday GG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 4, 2018)

Hauoli la hanau
Happy Birthday GG!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2018)

*Have a great birthday GG, and the best year of your life ever!!*


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank you, friends! DH brought me roses and lunch and it's a beautiful day - going to spend some time in the garden. Y'all have a wonderful day as well


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday GG
hope it is a great one.

Josie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 4, 2018)

Whoop-dee doo.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday my friend.  I hope you are having the best garden day ever.  Hugs


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday, GG.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2018)

I almost missed it!  Happy Birthday, GG.  I hope you had a great day, and here's to a wonderful upcoming year!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you so much! It was a lovely day [emoji813]I mostly just took it easy. Did some weeding and some harvesting, did some shopping, and DH and I made a delicious dinner together - I'll post it in the dinner thread. Have a great day! [emoji2]


----------



## jennyema (Jun 5, 2018)

Sorry Im late to the party, but …

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY*​


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 5, 2018)

jennyema said:


> Sorry Im late to the party, but …
> 
> *
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY*​


Not a problem at all! I'm celebrating birthday week! [emoji38] Thank you!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 5, 2018)

Happy Birthday GG!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks, Beth! [emoji16]


----------

